# Nuova mossa di Microsoft!

## akiross

Assurdo! Ci sono rimato di merda quando l'ho letto  :Shocked: 

Dalla Official Microsoft newsletter:

"We were seriously threatened by Linux distribution and it's growing market share, Windows Vista was not able to compete at all with an Open Source system like that. Our partnership with Novell lead us into a new era of sharing technologies. This is why the MMSC [Microsoft Market Share Council, n.d.r.] has decided to go further into this transition by introducing 50% of our developers in conjunction with Gentoo GNU/Linux development team [cut] that shows actually as the most promising and flexible Linux distribution"

Oddio, voi che ne pensate?

----------

## Kernel78

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Assurdo! Ci sono rimato di merda quando l'ho letto 
> 
> Dalla Official Microsoft newsletter:
> 
> "We were seriously threatened by Linux distribution and it's growing market share, Windows Vista was not able to compete at all with an Open Source system like that. Our partnership with Novell lead us into a new era of sharing technologies. This is why the MMSC [Microsoft Market Share Council, n.d.r.] has decided to go further into this transition by introducing 50% of our developers in conjunction with Gentoo GNU/Linux development team [cut] that shows actually as the most promising and flexible Linux distribution"
> ...

 

Cosa dovrei pensare ?

Guardo il calendario e sorrido  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *akiross wrote:*   Assurdo! Ci sono rimato di merda quando l'ho letto 
> 
> Dalla Official Microsoft newsletter:
> 
> "We were seriously threatened by Linux distribution and it's growing market share, Windows Vista was not able to compete at all with an Open Source system like that. Our partnership with Novell lead us into a new era of sharing technologies. This is why the MMSC [Microsoft Market Share Council, n.d.r.] has decided to go further into this transition by introducing 50% of our developers in conjunction with Gentoo GNU/Linux development team [cut] that shows actually as the most promising and flexible Linux distribution"
> ...

 

già. Fra l'altro dicono che portage sarà deprecato in favore di apt.

ciao

----------

## 102376

io ed il mio inglese non andiamo bene insieme?!!!!!!!

quindi???? che vuol dire??? se non ho capito male microsoft vuole usare il 50% di sviluppatori gentoo????

----------

## akiross

Che il team di gentoo includera' 50% degli sviluppatori microsoft

----------

## lavish

ROTFLISSIMO

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ma spero che sia una cavolata... 

che storia è questa si apt?!?!?!?

----------

## comio

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> ma spero che sia una cavolata... 
> 
> che storia è questa si apt?!?!?!?

 

non l'avete saputo? dato il periodo difficile di debian (per il fork Ubuntu che oramai ha fatto egemonia), è stato deliberato dalla fondazione Debian la fusione con la fondazione Gentoo. L'obiettivo è introdurre stabilità in gentoo.

ciao

----------

## lavish

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> che storia è questa si apt?!?!?!?

 

Beh in fondo la trovo una cosa ragionevole... altrimenti ci sarebbe un overhead eccessivo in sistemi che non possono sopportare tale carico

----------

## comio

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   che storia è questa si apt?!?!?!? 
> 
> Beh in fondo la trovo una cosa ragionevole... altrimenti ci sarebbe un overhead eccessivo in sistemi che non possono sopportare tale carico

 

L'idea è quella di fare un sistema che per CFLAGS "tranquille" (la solita -O2 -pipe) il sistema usa apt per inserire il pacchetto binario. Con CFLAGS estese sono scaricati i sorgenti. In ogni caso verrà rivisto il ciclo di rilascio, che adesso, troppo breve, porta spesso a situazioni di instabilità della distribuzione. Si pensa di fare un ciclo di 10-12 mesi per portare il pacchetto in arch stabile.

S pensa anche di rivedere il tree di portage per eliminare i pacchetti non compliant con il manifesto di Debian-Gentoo. Dovrebbero essere esclusi pacchetti ATI, nvidia, famiglia mozilla, mono/.net, amarok e player mp3 in generale. Verranno comunque assicurati degli overlay "not-free" per l'installazione dei suddetti pacchetti da parte degli utenti esperti.

Pare che vogliano anche modificare il sistema delle man page ed help dei tool, inserendo una risposta "RTFM" automatica quando l'utente digita il comando senza parametri o comunque quando l'utente esegue per la prima volta il comando.

appena trovo il link alla news (ma credo che sia sulla home di debian) lo posto.

ciao

----------

## misterwine

 *Quote:*   

> L'idea è quella di fare un sistema che per CFLAGS "tranquille" (la solita -O2 -pipe) il sistema usa apt per inserire il pacchetto binario. Con CFLAGS estese sono scaricati i sorgenti

 

E con le USE? Come si dovrebbe comportare?

----------

## comio

 *misterwine wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   L'idea è quella di fare un sistema che per CFLAGS "tranquille" (la solita -O2 -pipe) il sistema usa apt per inserire il pacchetto binario. Con CFLAGS estese sono scaricati i sorgenti 
> 
> E con le USE? Come si dovrebbe comportare?

 

la fondazione deciderà per te.

ciao

----------

## Kernel78

 *misterwine wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   L'idea è quella di fare un sistema che per CFLAGS "tranquille" (la solita -O2 -pipe) il sistema usa apt per inserire il pacchetto binario. Con CFLAGS estese sono scaricati i sorgenti 
> 
> E con le USE? Come si dovrebbe comportare?

 

Basta abboccare ad un pesce d'aprile e tutto il resto viene da se  :Laughing: 

----------

## misterwine

 *Quote:*   

> la fondazione deciderà per te

 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Ora non so voi,ma di certo non uso gentoo per "perdere tempo" a compilarmi ogni pacchetto presente nel mio sistema, bensì per la felssibilità offerta dalle USE Flags...

Boh, vedremo.

----------

## comio

 *misterwine wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   la fondazione deciderà per te 
> 
> Ora non so voi,ma di certo non uso gentoo per "perdere tempo" a compilarmi ogni pacchetto presente nel mio sistema, bensì per la felssibilità offerta dalle USE Flags...
> 
> Boh, vedremo.

 

potrai sempre optare per la modalità "legacy", che, benché non verrà supportata in eterno, permetterà agli utenti vecchia guardia di adattarsi con il tempo al nuovo sistema... al nuovo ordine...

ciao

luigi

----------

## lavish

 *comio wrote:*   

> la fondazione deciderà per te.

 

Ho sentito che l'idea e' stata sviluppata da un nuovo devel, un certo Hari Seldon

----------

## misterwine

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa dovrei pensare ?
> 
> Guardo il calendario e sorrido 

 

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Basta abboccare ad un pesce d'aprile e tutto il resto viene da se 

 

Azz... ora l'ho capito   :Laughing: 

----------

## Danilo

A parte il calendario ma se omettevi questa:

 *comio wrote:*   

> Si pensa di fare un ciclo di 10-12 mesi per portare il pacchetto in arch stabile.
> 
> 

 

Era pure credibile  :Wink: 

Lasciare un anno significa che mentre esce la kde 4.0 la 3.5 diventa stabile.

Oddio se per stabile si intende obsoleto pure pure...

Buona comunque ... e piu' credibile di quelle sparate su microsoft & win

----------

## Dun

Assurdo ...

Ma non e' che il primo di aprile centri qsa ?  :Smile: 

UPDATE: Scoperto l'acqua calda... non avevo letto tutto il topic, hehehhehehehe

----------

## randomaze

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Lasciare un anno significa che mentre esce la kde 4.0 la 3.5 diventa stabile.
> 
> Oddio se per stabile si intende obsoleto pure pure...

 

Beh in quel caso tutti in ~x86 e si risolve  :Razz: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

postate le fontiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 

voglio leggere tutte ste coseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ...

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ROTFL ||| ROTFL

----------

## comio

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> postate le fontiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 
> 
> voglio leggere tutte ste coseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ...
> 
>    ROTFL ||| ROTFL

 

sono fonti sicure, me l'ha detto mio cugino. 

EDIT.: ecco la fonte: gentoo news.

ciao

luigi

----------

## akiross

 :Laughing: 

Grazie a comio per aver retto lo scherzone :'D

----------

## bandreabis

Ed io che l'ho letto il 2 aprile?!?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   la fondazione deciderà per te. 
> 
> Ho sentito che l'idea e' stata sviluppata da un nuovo devel, un certo Hari Seldon

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

